# Weight of your V



## tiggers mum

I had to pop Tigger to the vets today for his heart check-up and while I was there I had him weighed out of curiosity as I feel he has gone a bit skinny in his old age (10). He weighed in at 27kgs and the recommended on their list was 25kgs. He is taller than a lot of V's that I see around but I must admit I thought he would be under his weight guideline so was pleasantly surprised.....still think he could do with a little bit more on him though! ???


----------



## mason

My V just turned a year old and weighs 50lbs. He is solid muscle.


----------



## Bellababy

My Bella is 21 months and she is 25 kilos, she is tall and thin, but she is not underweight. I think you have to trust your instincts, because these weight guidelines are like the human ones, not always appropriate!


----------



## Cavedog

Dax is 11 months old and weighs 48 lbs. (22 kilos). He has been the same weight for the last 2 months so I doubt if he will get much bigger.

I'm wondering if American V's are smaller than their cousins across the pond.


----------



## mswhipple

Boy, Willie seems a lot larger than some of the other dogs mentioned here! The Vet has said that he is quite tall and has a large frame for his breed. He weighs 75 lbs. (34.1 kilograms). Vet said he needs to "lose a few". I think that I just felt so sorry for him when I first adopted him, because he was actually emaciated... and so I overfed him a little. We are working on this, and I think he will be perfect at 70 lbs. But again, he has quite a large frame. I think he is beautiful.


----------



## Mercutio

Merc's last weigh in, at a a bit over 3 years, was 33 kg. The vet said he was not fat but that he probably shouldn't get any bigger. He is quite tall and quite a solid build for a vizsla but I have read in a couple of places that Aussie vizslas are a bit bigger than most - another V near us is a little bigger than Merc.


----------



## Big Rick

Our two are 26 and 18 months and they both weigh in at 65 lbs (29kilos). They are both about 25 inches at the shoulder and neither is fat.


----------



## Emily1970

How much should a 3 month old weigh?


----------



## lilhoosier32

Emily, my puppy weighed about 9-10 lbs at 11 weeks. I took her into the vet one week ago though, and at 14 weeks I was super surprised to see that she already weighed 16 lbs. My guess is at around that age they are having growth spurts so it's probably inconsistent. Anyway, I'm curious to know other V's ages at this age too. Sometimes I wonder if I overfeed her :-\ Though, maybe that's pretty hard to do since they are fairly lean dogs. I don't know!


----------



## ceecee

Sunny must be small! She is 11 months and only weighs 40 lbs. I'm not sure about height but the last time I measure it was about 21 inches.


----------



## sarahaf

Rosie's still a bit chubby, I'm afraid. She's 22 months. I'm not sure her exact weight, but around 55 lbs. At the last visit, the vet said he wasn't worried about it, though. The girl loves to eat, and our counterconditioning program for her fear aggression hasn't helped.


----------



## NZ_V

Rossi's just over 2 years old and 23kg  no ribs showing, but no fat on him that's for sure!


----------



## IagainstI

I am wondering the typical weight of a female vizsla at 11-12 weeks?

Thanks


----------



## Farmology

Mine was 14.9 lbs at 11 weeks, 19 lbs at 12 weeks, 21.5 at 13 weeks. Today at 14 weeks exactly she is 17.5" at wither and 22.5 lbs (and still a bit "ribby")


----------



## cloquinn

Rex is 6-1/2 years old, about 23" and 52 lbs. He was at 59 lbs last winter (year and a half ago) and we were told to put him on a diet. Now we give him rice cakes as treats and supplement his food with puffed wheat cereal.


----------

